# Brady



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Six-year-old Brady came to Rescue because his owners could not afford his care and he was too energetic and untrained. The family had taken Brady from a coworker a month earlier, but they were unprepared for the amount of time he required. Brady loved the family’s children, but he would chew their toys. He would also get very excited and jump, as well as pull when they tried to walk him on leash. Since they lived in an apartment, this made it very difficult to give Brady enough exercise, which in turn made it impossible to improve his manners. All that energy had to go somewhere! Although Brady was a playful and good-natured boy, it just wasn’t the right fit for their lifestyle. They were already attached to Brady’s sweet personality and wanted him to have a home where he could get the attention he deserved.
Brady had a mild ear infection, but was otherwise a healthy boy. When he came to Riverview, he was understandably a bit shy at first, having gone through so many recent changes. He was very affectionate, however, and craved attention. He also loved to retrieve, and he would actually return with the tennis ball!
Brady was matched with an active couple and now he is happy and relaxed in his new home! For the first couple of weeks Brady was subdued and a bit apprehensive – in fact, his adopters just assumed he was a reserved boy because he would only occasionally wag his tail. He liked his new toys but did not really play with them. Once Brady realized he was there to stay, however, he began to come out of his shell. Now, Brady’s tail never stops wagging and his adopters are treated to endless serenades of squeaky toys! He is energetic and loves to take walks in the woods, have play dates with canine friends, and, of course, chase his beloved tennis ball. Brady is constantly standing by the car door waiting for someone to take him for a ride. He also likes to snuggle! 
Brady is perfect for his new family’s active lifestyle. They can’t imagine anyone giving him up, but they say they are grateful they did!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad Brady found his forever home!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Found out today that Brady is my bosses new dog. He said he will bring him into work some week so he can meet my boys.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Found out today that Brady is my bosses new dog. He said he will bring him into work some week so he can meet my boys.


Wonderful new beginning for Brady

Rob post a picture or two when those boys get together!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you as always YGRR for all the great work you do for these beautiful goldens.

So glad to hear Grady has found himself a wonderful home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So happy for Brady.
Congrats to your boss, Rob!


----------

